# Training weekend - black Audi A4 (B8)



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

We started New Year (2014) at Auto Spa Detailing Enthusiasts Club from a two-day detailing session with an Audi A4 (B8) in the main role 

This time we worked together with Colin and the owner of the car. During the work we showed and explained in detail to the owner all the steps, various techniques, tricks, etc. This was the first detailing adventure for Kamil.

This weekend started a new activity in the Auto Spa Detailing Enthusiasts Club - "training" days. In short this has to work like this: you take your car and you appear at Auto Spa Detailing Enthusiasts Club (by appointment of course). I and Colin (or just me or just Colin) will work together with you sharing around our humble experience. We answer every question and if we do not know the answer then together we will try to find it by searching the Internet (in several languages) or experimentally 

We used the following products and tools:

Washing and decontamination:

4nano Rim Cleaner+ for rims
Shiny Garage Perfect Active Foam as a pre-wash (about 200ml to 700ml water in foam lance)
Shiny Garage Red Devil HD Nano (1:2) for nooks and crannies
CG Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) (shampoo, 150ml to 15l of water)
CarPro IronX (distributed all over the car with a sponge)
Prickbort MAC124 tar&glue remover (distributed all over the car with a sponge)
3M blue clay bar (aggressive)
Dodo Juice Born Slippy Concentrate (1:10 as clay lube)
4nano Glass Shine (1:90) for windows
Karcher K5.700
Blaster SideKick i Air Force (drying aids)

Paint correction:

Rupes LHR15 with "washer mod" and Mini + Meguiar's DA Microfiber Cutting pads + Rupes Zephir
Flex 3401 + Lake Country Purple wool pads + Menzerna FG400
Flex 3401 + CG HexLogic blue pads + PolishAngel Escalate Lotoin
Chemical Guys Metal Shine Extreme Polish & Protection
Zaino Z12 Clear-View Glass Polish
IPA, CarPro Eraser, 4nano Final Wipe

Protection:

PolishAngel Master Sealant (two layers) (paint, headlights, rear lights)
Gtechniq G5 (front and rear window), Gtechniq C2v3 (side windows)
Finish Kare 1000p (two layers) (rims and exhaust)
Shiny Garage Back2Black (tires)
Shiny Garage Jet-Black (trims)

I invite you to view photos and video.

Before washing:










































During the work:






























































































































































































































































































































(best to watch this in HD!)

Finished 






























































































































(the car is 6 years old, not 7 as I wrote at the forefront of the movie!)
(best to watch this in HD!)

Best regards


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

great work


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Great result well done!


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## clubman (May 18, 2011)

Great work on Audi paint. I see the product choice was quite aggressive. The Flex and LC wool pad was interesting. I always thought that was a Rotary only pad. Obviously you deem it ok for Flex and hard paint. Any advice on using the wool pad with Flex would be appreciated


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work guys :buffer: What pads polish did you use with the Rupes Duetto?


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

clubman said:


> Any advice on using the wool pad with Flex would be appreciated


Work it as with a rotary machine 
Distribution on speed 1-2 and work on speed 5-6.
Last passes can sometimes be done at a lower speed (about 3-4) = better finish on some paints.
In my experience working time is similar to a rotary, but almost always finish is better.



bigslippy said:


> Great work guys :buffer: What pads polish did you use with the Rupes Duetto?


On Rupes I use mostly Rupes pads and Meguiar's MF pads.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That is amzing result. Love the depth of finish on the finished article.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice work, how much of a difference did the washer mod make? Is it much easier on curved panels?


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

It is easier to keep the rotation especially on curves and folds. In my opinion, the installation of the washer improved convenience and effectiveness of the work of at least 50%.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Impressive stuff...

I've got a few bits of the same kit as yourself it appears, off topic but what make is the 3 tier trolley the two red storage bins


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Ikea 
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50227973/
Very handy trolley, easy to maneuvering, not too big, not too small.
It's quite expensive in the UK  In Belgium I paid almost 50 but EUR not GBP


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for that, pity wife has just not long had a trip there..

Expensive in the UK...seems all too familiar 

Does it come with the two red holders or was that something you added


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Red holders I grabbed in kitchen department. 1 EUR each.


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Great work. :thumb:
I suddenly got an urge to re-polish my A3.


----------



## RM1 (May 19, 2014)

Very good


----------

